# Poison bottle classification



## NYPoisoncollector (Feb 1, 2005)

Gentlemen,


 Can you tell me where I can get information on Antique Poison Bottle Identifications ?

 I have been collecting poison bottles for nearly 10 years and have approx. 60 nice bottles (including Norwich Poison Coffins, Owl Drug Poisons, admiralties, etc..) but do not know how they are identified. I have seen that many bottles (such as the Norwich coffin) are listed online with identification numbers such as KU-18.

 Where can I find information on this sytem on-line ?  

 Please help.


----------



## medbottle (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.  The "K" numbers are from a set of poison books compiled by Rudy Kuhn.  He unfortunately passed away in 2000, but the web site for The Antique Bottle Collectors Haven says Rudy's wife is still selling the book.  Check out book # 16 at this link:  http://www.antiquebottles.com/books.html I think the number of volumes was up to three, not two.  As far as I know, this info isn't available on line.


----------



## NYPoisoncollector (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Medbottle - I will purchase a copy.


----------

